# Here's a real Pleco



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My big boy-

View attachment 180447


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

that's a big mofo Heck yeah! you got some impresive fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dLeMicE said:


> that's a big mofo Heck yeah! you got some impresive fish


18 inch would be on the short side.....

My stock use to be impressive-
It's not anymore man


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

well 18" yeah but that's still pretty big considering most people dont see that on the regular. they think pleco they think 3-8" also to you your stock might not be impressive but know that to a lot of people on here it is. i speak for myself but I'm sure a lot of others think the same.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dLeMicE said:


> well 18" yeah but that's still pretty big considering most people dont see that on the regular. they think pleco they think 3-8" also to you your stock might not be impressive but know that to a lot of people on here it is. i speak for myself but I'm sure a lot of others think the same.


LOL-
I'll give ya run down of past fish that I can remeber-
16 inch Jardini
2x 6 to 7 inch male and female dovii
11 inch fredrichstahlli
16 inch black shark
33 inch silver aro
24 inch silver aro
36 inch tire track eel
2x 10 syndodontis's
kili parrot
2 foot albino channel cat
11 inch albino senegal
IT datnoid
thin bar datnoid
silver datnoid
30 + inch fire eels mated pair
My reef tank
11 inch female JD
Very impressive 8 inch female RD
15 inch FH
6 channa belerhi
4 channa guacha

I'll stop there man-

You can see why I say it's not as impressive as it use to be


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes now i can see why you say that haha, i had a silver datnoid in a 75G it was about 5-6" i used to feed it ghost shrimp, blackworms, bloodworms, and very very rarely feeder fish that i raised. that was a beautiful fish


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very nice pleco.
i used to have one. 
great looking fish they are.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking picture of yer suckka Skirmish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Nice looking picture of yer suckka Skirmish.


Appreciated :laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy sh*t AK that thing is huge. I guess with you it's like they say "go big or go home"


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

only if you guys really knew what he was using that fish for







ever heard of the saying, "GO FISHING NAKED, you might catch something BIG"? haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> only if you guys really knew what he was using that fish for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

whatever ak, your fish sux :x

that's the jealousy speaking


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> whatever ak, your fish sux :x
> 
> that's the jealousy speaking


Well,he could probably suck a 50 cent piece up----









Thanks Hyphen


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

holy crap that's a big focker! did you grow it out or get it at that size?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> holy crap that's a big focker! did you grow it out or get it at that size?


It's filled out quite a bit-But I bought it at this size.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Steroids?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

awesome looking

do u feed it anything special??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Death in # said:


> awesome looking
> 
> do u feed it anything special??


Just let it cleanup the scraps from my other big boys.....Mainly a few biogold pellets and raw shrimp


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> awesome looking
> 
> do u feed it anything special??


Just let it cleanup the scraps from my other big boys.....Mainly a few biogold pellets and raw shrimp
[/quote]

cool
thought a sucker that big needed more food than just scraps


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Death in # said:


> awesome looking
> 
> do u feed it anything special??


Just let it cleanup the scraps from my other big boys.....Mainly a few biogold pellets and raw shrimp
[/quote]

cool
thought a sucker that big needed more food than just scraps
[/quote]

The scraps are comming from fish over 2 and 3 foot long


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> awesome looking
> 
> do u feed it anything special??


Just let it cleanup the scraps from my other big boys.....Mainly a few biogold pellets and raw shrimp
[/quote]

cool
thought a sucker that big needed more food than just scraps
[/quote]

The scraps are comming from fish over 2 and 3 foot long








[/quote]
HAHAH i stand erected









and


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice pleco!


----------

